# A couple of my first sticks



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Theese are some of the first couple of sticks I made earlier this year and my great-grandfather's cane. I wanted something easy to make and that I wouldn't mind if it got scratched up or muddy going through the woods. The first one is beech with black walnut and a thin slice of English walnut on top. I was going to cut the limb off but decided to leave it on so I can hang it on a nail or peg. It also makes a handy backscratcher for those hard to reach areas! The middle one is maple with a thin slice of walnut for a cap on top. For the tip I used the brass from a shotgun shell. I know it's thin brass but spent shotgun shells are plentyful if I'd need to replace them. I put on several coats of BLO and a paste wax I made by mixing equal parts of beeswax and olive oil.

The cane and chair were made from red oak by my great-grandfather. I'm not sure when but it was before World War 2. Both have been used by four generations now almost every day since being made.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the contrast of light and dark woods - and I'm especially partial to walnut. Nice looking sticks! Interesting use of the brass from shotshell.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking sticks that you made. I like the first one with the branch.

Your GGF had some serious skill.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice sticks, Travis. I did a stick a while back using a spent shotgun cartridge (the whole thing, including the plastic); gave it an outdoors-y look.

It's great when you have an heirloom piece like that chair.


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Some really nice sticks you have made Travis.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice work Travis! :thumbsu:


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I guess these two I made would be called a "beater stick" that they use to drive game or flush birds for hunters. Before a couple of days ago if someone had said "beater stick" I would have thought of a policeman's nightstick. Basically I wanted something to use while walking in the woods to knock down spider webs, move briars out of the way, ect... something I wouldn't mind if it got scratched up or muddy. Making these were great practice for making something nicer I'd use in town and be proud to tell someone "I made it" when they would ask about it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually you would be surprised at how many compliments those two would get in town. At least if your area is anything like mine.

From what I've seen fancier sticks don't get as many comments. I'm guessing it's because people think you bought the stick at that point.

Rodney


----------



## Bearjew (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice work


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

Travis wrote "The cane and chair were made from red oak by my great-grandfather."

I wonder how many of us could post wooden objects our great-grandfathers make. That would be a fun thread.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well if someone did start that thread, here's mine. A small table (one of two I have) made from thin staves of different types of wood glued up.

My great-grandfather Bill Cramp made it probably more than 60 years ago.


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

dww2 said:


> Well if someone did start that thread, here's mine. A small table (one of two I have) made from thin staves of different types of wood glued up.
> 
> My great-grandfather Bill Cramp made it probably more than 60 years ago.


So great that you have the treasure from him! OK, so I think I will start the thread just about that except maybe include parent and grandparent.


----------

